

A Ridiculous Proposal (2014) - WoodenChair
https://pilgrimagesoftware.com/progress/?p=31

======
jcoffland
Everything in the article is fairly obvious. The difficulty is not in
improving upon the current email system but in getting enough people to agree
on a new system. Any new system will need to have mind blowin advantages
and/or a seamless upgrade path. You cannot expect everyone to switch
overnight. Look at IPv6.

~~~
moonshinefe
Indeed, at the end of the day, it has to be convenient for the average person,
and moving away from classic email and things like IPv4 are insanely tough
problems. A huge part of the battle is getting the tech giants behind it.

So far, I think Microsoft, Apple, Google, and others have done a pretty good
job of pushing encryption as the norm so far. If the major companies continue
to push it, I think there's hope.

------
JoeAltmaier
I've been advocating this for 5 years! And you don't need to get people to
agree; you just have to have an ecosystem. Get it up and running in Facebook
or GMail and Bob's you Uncle. IM started from nothing and grew to hundreds of
millions. Twitter likewise. It only has to be convenient.

